# Roof Nail to head initiation



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Well I fished some wire from my attic today to install a ring security flood camera. Got my stripes with a warm welcome from the roof nails.


All up and running smoothly but man the head bleeds a lot.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

At least it didn’t effect your,,,, ah,,, good looks? 

Oh ya, tetanus shot?


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Had a tetanus shot maybe 15 years ago.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Been there, done that. Glad you're alright!


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Vladaar said:


> Well I fished some wire from my attic today to install a ring security flood camera. Got my stripes with a warm welcome from the roof nails.
> 
> 
> All up and running smoothly but man the head bleeds a lot.


That smarts glad your ok! When I first read the title I thought you ticked off a roofer!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It never feels good. Had my share of encounters with roofing nails.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

You’re going to have that happen a lot, my wife always says I need a hard hat or something.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I always wear a ballcap. Doesn't protect me from concussions but I save myself from _that._ 

Glad you're alright.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Vladaar said:


> Had a tetanus shot maybe 15 years ago.


You're supposed to get a "booster" every 10 years. Might not be a bad time to do it.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

dspiffy said:


> You're supposed to get a "booster" every 10 years. Might not be a bad time to do it.


Uh oh, “B” word alert lol!


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

ohm it hertz said:


> I always wear a ballcap. Doesn't protect me from concussions but I save myself from _that._
> 
> Glad you're alright.


Same. I flip it backwards so i can see where I'm going. And respirator. And Tyvek. I know. I'm a dork. 

Hope it heals quickly, man.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Congratulations, you have passed the first of 2 tests required to be issued your 'journeyman attic rat' certificate. 

The second one requires you to fall through a ceiling. 

Good luck......

Lol.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

micromind said:


> Congratulations, you have passed the first of 2 tests required to be issued your 'journeyman attic rat' certificate.
> 
> The second one requires you to fall through a ceiling.


What if your foot has gone through, but not your entire body?


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

dspiffy said:


> What if your foot has gone through, but not your entire body?


Yeah @micromind, what then?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

dspiffy said:


> What if your foot has gone through, but not your entire body?





WannabeTesla said:


> Yeah @micromind, what then?


I say if you have to pay for repairs… it counts!


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I say if you have to pay for repairs… it counts!


Welp, I'm out...


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

WannabeTesla said:


> Welp, I'm out...


How did you get away so lucky?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Hurry call 911. Was the nail in contact with anyone with covid?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Majewski said:


> Hurry call 911. Was the nail in contact with anyone with covid?


It was from China.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If only a foot goes through, you're a journeyman, if your whole body goes through, you're a master.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you had your proper PPE on......................................


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't like wearing a hardhat in close quarters becaus they sit so high you wind up bumping your head more. You do get protection from cuts like this but it still jams my neck and the thing falls off a lot and you wind up bumping your head retrieving the hardhat. 

One of my customers require you wear a bump cap in their plant. I hadn't seen them before, it's about half way between a ball cap and a hardhat, not far from a batting helmet. IMO they are just right for attics and crawl spaces, they don't sit so high. They are only a few bucks. Yes you will look fairly goofy in it. But who cares, who are you going to run into in the crawl space?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> I don't like wearing a hardhat in close quarters becaus they sit so high you wind up bumping your head more. You do get protection from cuts like this but it still jams my neck and the thing falls off a lot and you wind up bumping your head retrieving the hardhat.
> 
> One of my customers require you wear a bump cap in their plant. I hadn't seen them before, it's about half way between a ball cap and a hardhat, not far from a batting helmet. IMO they are just right for attics and crawl spaces, they don't sit so high. They are only a few bucks. Yes you will look fairly goofy in it. But who cares, who are you going to run into in the crawl space?
> View attachment 161008


I like that idea. The jobsite ain’t no fashion show.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you had your proper PPE on......................................


Boss told me the first day on the job. 
“Boy, if you split your head open you better run the brain bucket over with the truck before you come see me for first aid.”


----------



## BrisketTacos (Dec 2, 2021)

more people should be aware of bump caps.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

BrisketTacos said:


> more people should be aware of bump caps.


Or maybe their surroundings?


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

In today's society you could probably win a lawsuit against the roofing company and make enough money to pay someone else to crawl around in your attic next time.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

WannabeTesla said:


> Welp, I'm out...


Same. Both times that I recall my food going through, it was on a big commercial project where I was doing electrical, someone else was doing drywall, etc. Both times I was able to pull the drywall guy over "Hey can you patch this up before anyone notices" and when he cut through some wires or drywalled over a box, he'd do the same.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Wear it like a badge of honor, once you get enough, they're great conversation at parties when we all 1 up each other. "Oh yeah! This one was 20 stitches!" Lol


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Vladaar said:


> Well I fished some wire from my attic today to install a ring security flood camera. Got my stripes with a warm welcome from the roof nails.
> 
> 
> All up and running smoothly but man the head bleeds a lot.


Just be glad it was your house not working in a plant. I banged my head and they forced me to get stitches one time.
They did an accident investigation and determined that everyone had to wear bump caps in that area from now on. Man were the guy in that area mad at me for a long time, it was not my area so I never had to wear one.

Cowboy


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

CA C-10 said:


> Wear it like a badge of honor, once you get enough, they're great conversation at parties when we all 1 up each other. "Oh yeah! This one was 20 stitches!" Lol


Made me think of this.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

splatz said:


> I don't like wearing a hardhat in close quarters becaus they sit so high you wind up bumping your head more. You do get protection from cuts like this but it still jams my neck and the thing falls off a lot and you wind up bumping your head retrieving the hardhat.
> 
> One of my customers require you wear a bump cap in their plant. I hadn't seen them before, it's about half way between a ball cap and a hardhat, not far from a batting helmet. IMO they are just right for attics and crawl spaces, they don't sit so high. They are only a few bucks. Yes you will look fairly goofy in it. But who cares, who are you going to run into in the crawl space?
> View attachment 161008


They have bump caps that look like regular hats too


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Slay301 said:


> They have bump caps that look like regular hats too


They should make them with team logos so they don’t look so weird.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

They should make them with a motor-operated propeller on top.........


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> They should make them with team logos so they don’t look so weird.


That's what they make inappropriate stickers for.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Just be glad it was your house not working in a plant. I banged my head and they forced me to get stitches one time.
> They did an accident investigation and determined that everyone had to wear bump caps in that area from now on. Man were the guy in that area mad at me for a long time, it was not my area so I never had to wear one.
> 
> Cowboy


Kinda like having to take a piss test for a deer running into the side of the company truck, and filling out the 13 page accident report that asks the same question (why did this happen) over and over for the entire 13 pages.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

just the cowboy said:


> Just be glad it was your house not working in a plant. I banged my head and they forced me to get stitches one time.
> They did an accident investigation and determined that everyone had to wear bump caps in that area from now on. Man were the guy in that area mad at me for a long time, it was not my area so I never had to wear one.
> 
> Cowboy


So there is an industrial plant out there where you don’t have to wear a full hard hat, steel toe boots, and safety glasses?

In all seriousness they all end up that way eventually. I’m somewhat bald so I wear a hat pretty much everywhere. You can put sunscreen on top and you definitely don’t want a sun burn there. In the winter I get cold real fast without a hat on. So I’ve pretty much always got one on and hard hats are no big deal. Plus I can wear a head light comfortably on the hat where it isn’t irritating me in some way and it can be s little larger (bigger batteries). I’m spoiled because I worked in underground mining where we were required by federal regulation to carry a light anyway. The battery was I think 10 pounds so it better be a very good light. But in mining we never carried a light on the hard hat clip. You slung it by the cord over your shoulder to light up the ground in front of you or the equipment. If you put it on your hat every time you looked at your partner you blinded him. There is a rumor that miners would never look you in the eye for that reason as a sign of respect but it drives outside guys crazy because only criminals and people that think they are better than you won’t look at you in the eye.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

mburtis said:


> Kinda like having to take a piss test for a deer running into the side of the company truck, and filling out the 13 page accident report that asks the same question (why did this happen) over and over for the entire 13 pages.


This why you have to keep fake piss on deck you never know


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Slay301 said:


> This why you have to keep fake piss on deck you never know


And a freshly run over deer.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

splatz said:


> And a freshly run over deer.


Only need to keep a deer leg in your freezer.
Deer hair on the damaged body part is enough for the insurance company lol


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Max C. said:


> Been there, done that. Glad you're alright!


Been there done that more than once and did it in my crawl space last week or was that last month or should I say last year?
.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

micromind said:


> Congratulations, you have passed the first of *3 (maybe 4) *tests required to be issued your 'journeyman attic rat' certificate.
> 
> The second one requires you to fall through a ceiling, the 3rd, have your flash light go out while you are in the back corner of a tight attic, 4t lose a tool in a nasty attic and refuse to go back for it.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

brian john said:


> Been there done that more than once and did it in my crawl space last week or was that last month or should I say last year?
> .


Wait? What? You hit a deer after you hit your head in your crawl space? WHATS THAT PAPERWORK CONSIST OF?!


----------

